# Phragmipedium Elfin's Elegance



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 25, 2014)

(wallisii x klotzscheanum)


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2014)

Elegant, for sure!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2014)

Very interesting. Is it a small plant?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 26, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Very interesting. Is it a small plant?



Yes it is!...


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 26, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 26, 2014)

nice cross


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh yeah, right down my alley. I've got a major klotz obsession these days, and I am certain it's a small hybrid, with long petals -- woot woot.

Do you recall where you acquired this plant?


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 26, 2014)

That looks like a very promising cross.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 26, 2014)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Oh yeah, right down my alley. I've got a major klotz obsession these days, and I am certain it's a small hybrid, with long petals -- woot woot.
> 
> Do you recall where you acquired this plant?



I do have an obsession for that gorgeous species too and I did used it a lot in my breeding program, and having new hybrids coming up with like this one...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2014)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Do you recall where you acquired this plant?



:rollhappy: Probably the #1 breeder in North America.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 28, 2014)

NYEric said:


> :rollhappy: Probably the #1 breeder in North America.



That is a very nice comment Eric, thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2014)

It's the truth. If you were in the USA your market would be amazing. However, you also would not have had access to lots of material.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 28, 2014)

NYEric said:


> It's the truth. If you were in the USA your market would be amazing. However, you also would not have had access to lots of material.



As you know Eric, I'm breeding exclusively Phragmipedium and yesterday I harveted my 1134 seedpods, creating in the same way my own self acces to material... :evil:


----------



## eteson (Nov 28, 2014)

NYEric said:


> It's the truth. If you were in the USA your market would be amazing. However, you also would not have had access to lots of material.



More material? He is the ultimate Phrag. breeder... carrying wood to the forest?oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2014)

Phrag-Plus said:


> As you know Eric, I'm breeding exclusively Phragmipedium and yesterday I harveted my 1134 seedpods, creating in the same way my own self acces to material... :evil:



There's a very nice big house down the road from us for sale. Wouldn't you like to move here??? :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2014)

Compared to where JP lives your neighborhood is very urban!


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 30, 2014)

Seems to be a hungry market for phrags in europe as well. Id wish Norway and Canada could join in some kind of agricultural union, that would make things easier for me! But of cause then I would have to develop more space,which is building more houses, so perhaps not....


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 30, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> There's a very nice big house down the road from us for sale. Wouldn't you like to move here??? :evil:



Dear Dot, if I'm moving somewhere someday, I shall not look for a big house but a for bigger greenhouse!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 30, 2014)

Might be cheaper to have big house with led lighting than support an extra greenhouse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2014)

JP has lights in his GH!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 30, 2014)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Dear Dot, if I'm moving somewhere someday, I shall not look for a big house but a for bigger greenhouse!



Maybe you need a bigger greenhouse.... that will be near a golf course !


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 30, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Compared to where JP lives your neighborhood is very urban!



Eric, if someday you come here you will thing JP lives in a big city ! oke:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 30, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Maybe you need a bigger greenhouse.... that will be near a golf course !



Yeah! That will be a must for sure!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 1, 2014)

:clap: Bravo Jean-Pierre :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 1, 2014)

Very nice primary JP! Do you have other klotzscheanum hybrids coming along?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Eric, if someday you come here you will thing JP lives in a big city ! oke:


I did see this, BTW. You do have indoor toilets, right!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2014)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Dear Dot, if I'm moving somewhere someday, I shall not look for a big house but a for bigger greenhouse!



Oh, then I know a commercial grower that has two large greenhouses, a modest home and 10 acres he'd gladly sell -- for the right price.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 2, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Very nice primary JP! Do you have other klotzscheanum hybrids coming along?



Hi Rick! Yes! I do have many primary hybrids coming up... 
And the klotzscheanum season is just starting again as many species in my little paradise (greenhouse nickname!)...


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 2, 2014)

it is a paradise for those of us that have had the pleasure of visiting.


----------

